# LaCie D2 Quadra et la position Auto



## carrera_coy (18 Février 2008)

bonjour,
J'ai mon LaCie D2 quadra 500go réservé pour la sauvegarde de Time machine, raccordé en Firewire qui "ne démarre ni ne s'arrette en position auto" !!! comme indiqué sur la doc.
Aux nombreux possesseurs de laCie sur Mac avez vous rencontrez ce phénomène ?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## xanadu (18 Février 2008)

Bonjour
Sur position "Auto" : Démarre  et s'éteint avec l'ordinateur
Sur position "ON" :   Ne s'éteint pas avec l'ordinateur.
Sur position "Off" :  c'est off


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2008)

J'ai un D2 Quadra 320 Go connecté en FireWire et sur position auto. Le voyant bleu reste allumé lorsque l'ordinateur est éteint. Je suppose que c'est normal.


----------



## carrera_coy (19 Février 2008)

justement sur  la position "AUTO" il ne démarre pas à la mise sous tension de l'ordinateur et ne s'éteint pas à l'extinction totale "pomme éteindre" ...


----------



## guy chateau (19 Février 2008)

carrera_coy a dit:


> justement sur  la position "AUTO" il ne démarre pas à la mise sous tension de l'ordinateur et ne s'éteint pas à l'extinction totale "pomme éteindre" ...



désolé mais sur tiger avec la position automatique, les dd lacie D2quadra s'allument avec le mac et s'eteignent avec le mac ,la lumiere bleue s'eteint


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2008)

guy chateau a dit:


> désolé mais sur tiger avec la position automatique, les dd lacie D2quadra s'allument avec le mac et s'eteignent avec le mac ,la lumiere bleue s'eteint


Ben moi, sous Tiger comme sous Leopard, il ne s'éteint pas. C'est quoi le problème ?


----------



## scoulp (20 Février 2008)

LaCie D2 quadra 500go en firewire 800 et meme probleme sur mon mac pro

le disque en position auto semble s'eteindre, mais j'ai toujours le bruit du ventilo qui tourne et la lum reste.

Mes autres DD lacie sur mon G5 s'etignent bien avec le mac pro (mais il n'y a pas de choix de position auto)

Je n'ai pas installé de drivers .... peut etre ca non ? (mais je ne vois pas lesquels installer)


----------



## carrera_coy (20 Février 2008)

guy chateau a dit:


> désolé mais sur tiger avec la position automatique, les dd lacie D2quadra s'allument avec le mac et s'eteignent avec le mac ,la lumiere bleue s'eteint



Je suis sur léopard 10,5.  en position auto le disque ne s'allume pas au démarrage, je suis obligé de passer l'inter sur marche ensuite je reviens sur auto, et il reste en marche à l'extinction de mon iMac.
dd


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2008)

scoulp a dit:


> LaCie D2 quadra 500go en firewire 800 et meme probleme sur mon mac pro
> 
> le disque en position auto semble s'eteindre, mais j'ai toujours le bruit du ventilo qui tourne et la lum reste.
> 
> ...


Il n'y a pas de driver à installer.


----------



## scoulp (21 Février 2008)

j'ai envoyé un mail à lacie, ceux qui ont le meme prob, je vous invite a en faire autant pour faire avancer la chose*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2008)

scoulp a dit:


> j'ai envoyé un mail à lacie, ceux qui ont le meme prob, je vous invite a en faire autant pour faire avancer la chose*


Tiens nous au courant de la réponse surtout.


----------



## chacha95 (21 Février 2008)

J'ai un d2 Quadra connecté en FW8OO à mon MBP.
Lorsque j'éteins mon mac, le led bleue reste allumée. Je dois débrancher la prise secteur afin qu'il s'éteigne totalement.


----------



## scoulp (21 Février 2008)

je viens de l'installer sur mon G5 et il s'éteint tout à fait normalement en mode auto
Rien à faire sur mon mac pro


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2008)

scoulp a dit:


> je viens de l'installer sur mon G5 et il s'éteint tout à fait normalement en mode auto
> Rien à faire sur mon mac pro


Donc même le voyant bleu ?


----------



## scoulp (21 Février 2008)

oui, meme le voyant bleu.

le pire sur mon mac pro, c'est qu'aucun de mes disques lacie ne s'éteint tout seul, même mes vieux lacie restent allumés. Ca ne touche pas que mon D2.


----------



## carrera_coy (21 Février 2008)

scoulp.
j'ai créer un ticket d'assistance chez laCie leur exposant le problème "auto" avec leur DD.
dd.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2008)

carrera_coy a dit:


> scoulp.
> j'ai créer un ticket d'assistance chez laCie leur exposant le problème "auto" avec leur DD.
> dd.


J'ai fait de même.


----------



## scoulp (22 Février 2008)

je vous souhaite plus de succès que moi
voici la réponse (à côté de laplaque)



> Merci d'avoir contacté LaCie Support Technique
> 
> Cela peut être du a plusieurs raisons, les câbles, les interfaces, le disque ou le système. Pour ce faire, connectez votre disque avec différent câble firewire ou USB sur différentes interfaces firewire de votre ordinateur, de préférence les interfaces situées en arrière et si le résultat est identique, connectez le sur un autre ordinateur.
> Si le disque n'est pas encore reconnu, veuillez essayez un autre bloc d'alimentation (PSU), si possible. Ce problème a été trouvé pour être causé par un bloc d'alimentation défectueux ou à défaut. Même si la lumière sur le bloc d'alimentation est allumé, il indique que le seul moyen qu'il obtient le pouvoir, elle n'indique pas que la bonne quantité de puissance est transférée au lecteur.
> ...



je lui ai répondu et lui ai demandé de bien lire ma question initiale .. .. on verra bien


----------



## scoulp (22 Février 2008)

réponse



> Bonjour, Je suis désolé du retard à répondre. Nous avons vu un cas similaire où le port firewire ne s'éteindra, alors que lorsque le DD est connecté par USB, il s'éteindra. Une autre explication possible: parfois l'ordinateur est configuré de manière à garder un ou plusieurs de ces bus ouverts en permanence pour les appareils tels qu'un iPod, etc.  Sil vous plaît aussi noter que votre disque dur va durer plus longtemps si vous le laissez (si c'est possible) allumé en permanence.
> Nous sommes en train de poursuivre des recherches sur la question, et si l'explication ci-dessus n'est pas satisfaisante, sil vous plaît nous le faire savoir.
> Cordialement



ok..  voyez vous comment vérifier que mon bus fire800 ne reste pas ouvert ? (si tant est que c'est possible )


----------



## carrera_coy (22 Février 2008)

Salut,
voici la mienne de réponse la Cie (copié coller) de la tienne *soulp*



> Postés : 22 février 2008 @ 11:33
> Bonjour,
> Je suis désolé du retard à répondre. Nous avons vu un cas similaire où le port firewire ne s'éteindra, alors que lorsque le DD est connecté par USB, il s'éteindra. Une autre explication possible: parfois l'ordinateur est configuré de manière à garder un ou plusieurs de ces bus ouverts en permanence pour les appareils tels qu'un iPod, etc.
> Sil vous plaît aussi noter que votre disque dur va durer plus longtemps si vous le laissez (si c'est possible) allumé en permanence.
> ...



on ne cause peut être pas leur langue ...
dd


----------



## globox3 (8 Décembre 2008)

Dix mois plus tard, laCie n'a toujours rien changé. Disque tout neuf et la petite lampe bleue reste toujours allumée en auto.... 

Quelqu'un aurait-il reçu des infos?


----------

